# Ajax ist undefiniert



## javaner08 (15. Dez 2011)

```
<head>

	<script type="text/javascript" src="/js/prototype.js">
	</script>	


</head>
<body>
		<script type="text/javascript">		
			function gotopage () {
				new Ajax.Request(<eine URL>);
			}
		</script>
```

Hallo zusammen,
ich bekomme bei obigem, ganz simplen Beispiel immer die Fehlermeldung (im Browser) : "Ajax ist undefiniert".

Die prototype.js ist in dem obigen Verzeichnis definitiv vorhanden... woran könnte es noch liegen bzw. was fehlt ? (Irgendeine Einstellung oder Ähnliches... ? Ich benutze eclipse 3.2)


----------



## javaner08 (15. Dez 2011)

Merkwürdiges Phänomen :

Ich hab' hier gerade zwei Computer, und die folgende, "Mini-Test-HTML-Datei" : 


```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript" src="prototype.js"></script>

<script type = "text/javascript">
function TestFunktion(element)
{
$(element).style.color = '#FF0000';



var myAjax = new Ajax.Request(
	'test1.html', 
	{
		method: 'get',
		onComplete: function(){ alert ('Completed');}
	});


return true;
}

</script>
</head>
<body>
<p id = "TestAbsatz" onmouseover = "TestFunktion(this);">
Irgendein Text
</p>

</body>
</html>
```

Auf dem einen Computer im eclipse 3.2 funktioniert dieser kleine Test einwandferi : Der Text "Irgendein Text" wird rot gefärbt und anschließend erscheint die Meldung "completed".
Sowohl test1.html als auch prototype.js liegen in ein- und demselben Verzeichnis innerhalb der Web-Anwendung.
Wenn ich beide Dateien auf den anderen Computer in eine Web-Anwendung kopiere (ebenfalls unter eclipse 3.2) dann erscheint gleich beim Starten von test1.html ein Fehler im Firefox, nämlich dieses "Ajax is undefined".

Ich hab' mal versucht, heraus zu finden, wo die Unterschiede liegen, z.B. Projekt-Einstellungen oder Ähnliches... konnte aber nichts finden.

Hat irgendjemand einen Hinweis, wo ich mit der Suche nach der Ursache anfangen könnte ?


----------



## ARadauer (16. Dez 2011)

Ich würde da eher ein JavaScript Forum befragen...
dort ist es wahrscheinlicher dass die Leute schon mal mit Prototype gearbeitet haben...


----------



## maki (16. Dez 2011)

Absolute URLs funktionieren nur wenn der Contextname auch in der URL steht, aonsonsten eben relative Pfade nehmen.


----------

